# Fresh Tuna Salad



## SharonT (Oct 2, 2011)

*Fresh Tuna Salad*
_2 lb fresh tuna, steamed well done _
_1 (16 oz) jar sweet salad cubes, drained _
_1/2 c finely chopped onions _
_1/2 c finely chopped celery _
_1 tsp white pepper _
_1/2 tsp salt _
_½ cup chopped salad olives _
_1½ cups mayonnaise _

Flake tuna and mix well with all ingredients. Store in refrigerator up to 7 days. 
 
I still like tuna salad made with the tuna from a packet, but this is really special, party-worthy tuna salad.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 3, 2011)

OMG, SharonT, that just made my mouth go crazy!

As a sushi lover, I wonder how using the tuna raw would work for that. I'm going to have to try it, (using sushi quality tuna of course).


----------



## SharonT (Oct 3, 2011)

I've never made sushi, but I don't know why it wouldn't work... might not need that much mayo?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 3, 2011)

looks good sharon.

what are sweet salad cubes?


----------



## SharonT (Oct 3, 2011)

>>what are sweet salad cubes? 
sweet pickles that are chopped a little larger... makes for a crunchier texture than sweet pickle relish. Mt. Olive brand. Should probably change the recipe to "coarsely chopped sweet pickles." Any combo of sweet and dill pickles and olives and capers...


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 3, 2011)

buckytom said:


> looks good sharon.
> 
> what are sweet salad cubes?


 

A chunkier version of sweet relish...my opionion..lol.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry, I got lost after "well done"


----------



## SharonT (Oct 3, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> Sorry, I got lost after "well done"


 
ha!  well, it IS tuna fish salad...  This version is just a little more special than the kind with the tuna out of a can or packet.  IMO


----------



## buckytom (Oct 3, 2011)

thanks sharon and nikki. i love mt olive brand products. i'll look for tge chunky pickle bits.

the next time we don't finish them or i overcook a  tuna steak, this'll be my go to thing.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 3, 2011)

SharonT said:


> ha! well, it IS tuna fish salad... This version is just a little more special than the kind with the tuna out of a can or packet. IMO


 
I know, I know. I just can't see my self cooking perfectly good piece of tune into a salad when I can eat it raw or grill like a stake. I love tuna salad don't tkae me wrong.


----------

